# +++((( ترتيب أحداث أسبوع الآلام )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (4 أبريل 2009)

*ترتيب أحداث أسبوع الآلام*​*يوم** السبت*
*- إقامة لعازر *

*يوم** الأحد *
*- أحد الشعانين*
*مريم تدهن يسوع بالطيب في بيت عنيا*

*يوم** الاثنين*
*- طلب اليونانيين أن يروا يسوع *
*شجرة التين غير المثمرة*
*كانت المرة الأولى في بداية خدمة المسيح*

*يوم** الثلاثاء*
*- شجرة التين اليابسة*
*- سؤال الرؤساء عن سلطان يسوع*
*- ثلاثة أمثال إنذار*
*- ثلاثة أسئلة يسألها رؤساء اليهود*
*- سؤال المسيح الذي لا يرد عليه*
*- نطق يسوع بالويلات للكتبة والفريسيين*
*فلسا الأرملة الفقيرة*
*- رفض اليهود للمسيح*
*- خطابه عن خراب أورشليم وإنقضاء الدهر*

*يوم الأربعاء*
*بحسب تقليد كنيستنا فهو يوم المشورة الرديئة لرؤساء اليهود مع يهوذا وهو يوم إعتزال يرجح أن السيد مكث فيه في بيت عنيا.*

*يوم** الخميس*
*خميس العهد*
*- العشاء الأخير*
*- خطب المسيح الوداعية*
*- صلاته الشفاعية*
*- يسوع في جثسيماني*

*يوم** الجمعة *
*الجمعة العظيمة*
*- تسليم يسوع والقبض عليه*
*- محاكمته أمام رؤساء اليهود*

*- محاكمته أمام بيلاطس*
*- صلب يسوع*
*- دفنه*

*هذه الأحداث لا يمكن تحديد ميعادها تماماً، هل هو قبل منتصف الليل أو بعده. وبعض الكتب تنسبها ليوم الخميس وبعض الكتب تنسبها ليوم الجمعة. وبحسب كتاب ترتيب قراءات أسبوع الآلام للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية تقع معظم هذه الأحداث يوم الخميس أي قبل منتصف ليلة الجمعة.*

*يوم** السبت*
*- الحراس على القبر *

*يوم الأحد*
*- يوم القيامة المجيدة*


----------



## bahaa_06 (4 أبريل 2009)

*مجهود جميل الل**ه يبارك عمل ايديك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أبريل 2009)

رائع  بجد
ميرسي ليكى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

راااااااائع يا ماريان 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا ماريان

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (6 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات جميله حبيبتي *
*ربنا يجعلنا مستحقين انه نعيش اجمل لحظات اسبوع الالام ونشعر بيه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أبريل 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *مجهود جميل الل**ه يبارك عمل ايديك*​


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> رائع بجد​
> 
> ميرسي ليكى​


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااائع يا ماريان ​
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا ماريان
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أبريل 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *معلومات جميله حبيبتي *
> 
> *ربنا يجعلنا مستحقين انه نعيش اجمل لحظات اسبوع الالام ونشعر بيه*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------

